# Mk1 cruise control



## 237tonybates

Hi anyone in the derby Notts area good at installing cruise control or can recommend please 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## McPikie

Bryn at BWS TT might be worth a shout.


----------



## silverbug

If you’re capable it’s not too bad a job to do yourself, just rather tedious?
The worst part is having to remove the wiper motor, which invariably requires a puller as the wiper arms don’t normally want to come off!


----------



## David C

Also depends if it is a 1.8T or a V6.

The V6 already has the wiring from the ECU, so you just need to install from the stalk to the junction box and fusebox.


----------



## McPikie

David C said:


> Also depends if it is a 1.8T or a V6.
> 
> The V6 already has the wiring from the ECU, so you just need to install from the stalk to the junction box and fusebox.


Doesn't it also need "turning on" in VCDS?


----------



## mk1chopper

Not sure about the V6 but yes the 1.8t requires it to be activated via VCDS.


----------



## David C

McPikie said:


> Doesn't it also need "turning on" in VCDS?


Yes it needs activating with VCDS (or similar).


----------



## 237tonybates

Thanks all , yes it's a 1.8 , I have vcds and read the hoe to on here.
Dont think I could do myself. 
Phoned bws and left a message over a month ago ,but never returned my call 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## mk1chopper

Could try R-tech in Nuneaton. If you go for one of the aftermarket kits there a bit simpler to install as it's just 1 loom to run rather than installing the joint at the bulk head as per the oe loom.


----------



## silverbug

237tonybates said:


> Phoned bws and left a message over a month ago ,but never returned my call
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


That exactly mirrors my dealings with him, tried via several different methods to make a booking and never even had the decency to get back to me.


----------

